# [ 2013 ] Resorts that allow small dogs



## tombo (Sep 22, 2013)

We took our 20 pound dog to Orlando on a company trip this year and it was a nice trip. The Universal Lowe's Portofino Bay hotel is pet friendly. We walked the dog, went to the theme parks, came back and played with and walked the dog, went out to eat, and came back to the dog and room for the night each day. Our dog is new to the family and this was our first trip we did not kennel him. 

My wife said why don't you exchange for a resort where we can carry the dog. I checked and none of the resorts I own are pet friendly and there is no search in RCI I can find to look for resorts that allow dogs. Searching resort by resort is frustrating and I have found almost zero resorts that allow small pets. Is there a list of resorts that allow pets on TUg or somewhere else I can look?


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 22, 2013)

There's a list in the Stickies under the TUG Lounge section, you'll find it here.

Looks like the last posting was in '08, but at least it's a start.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 22, 2013)

We just returned from Marriott Newport Coast.

We were on the Lanai looking at the ocean when we heard another guest whistling loudly and yelling "here boy".  In fact there were several people doing the same thing.  They had a little young dog that decided to run down into the canyon and then run across the golf course.  You could tell where he was because he was yipping as he was running.  It seemed like an old Chevy Chaise movie.  

After perhaps 10 or 15 minutes the dog finally decided to return.  Probably just hungry as he returned after the adults stopped yelling.  They put a leash on it and entrusted the leash to a 3 or 4 year old kid.

Then I noticed that they had "staked out" the grill area with their multiple ice coolers on the table tops and  had the chairs tilted to indicate that all of the tables were taken.

I also noticed what appeared to be about 12 plus people coming out of the same unit.  These are nice-sized 2 BR units but come on folks?  12 people?  And a dog?  An out-of-control dog?

I later talked to the guy to make sure that the dog was still secure.  Then I asked him how he was able to get the dog past the "dog police" (security).  He said "oh...ah....ah....the dog is a service dog."    The dog looked to be perhaps roughly 7 or 8 months old.  I always thought that service dog training took quite a while.  The dog was not disciplined.  It yipped.  It wanted to play.  It ignored the owner commands.  It bit another guest.  It was totally out-of-control.  

Isn't it a shame when another guest does selfish things like this?  It kind of ruins it for a lot of other people.  I saw security show up.  I think that they caught the guy.  They were nice and didn't make him leave.  But I understand that he was hit with a $250 "deep cleaning" bill.  :hysterical:  It's a shame that the security didn't also realize that he was also several people over the unit limit and just kick them out.  

BTW, my wife is an asthmatic.  She is also severely allergic to dogs.   If we stayed in a unit after a dog was in it, it is likely that she would end up in severe distress and we could have a life-threatening medical emergency.


----------



## tombo (Sep 22, 2013)

That is why I was asking about pet friendly resorts. These resorts have certain rooms, floors, buildings that they allow pets to stay in. Resorts can allow pets in a few rooms/floors/ one bldg and still keep the majority of the resort pet free. Most major hotel chains and resorts have become pet friendly to dogs 25 pounds or less. So far very few timeshares have followed suit.

Thanks for the post to the past thread showing resorts that are pet friendly


----------



## ronparise (Sep 22, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> We just returned from Marriott Newport Coast.
> 
> We were on the Lanai looking at the ocean when we heard another guest whistling loudly and yelling "here boy".  In fact there were several people doing the same thing.  They had a little young dog that decided to run down into the canyon and then run across the golf course.  You could tell where he was because he was yipping as he was running.  It seemed like an old Chevy Chaise movie.
> 
> ...



So you told us one place where you can't have a dog. How does that hflp the op who is looking for a place where they can take a dog? 

The RCI book dosent say it. But Vacation Village at parkway allows dogs.the fee is $125. They unfortunately  allow children too which is my pet peeve. No extra charge for them


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The RCI book dosent say it. But Vacation Village at parkway allows dogs.the fee is $125. *They unfortunately  allow children too* which is my pet peeve. No extra charge for them



While we're at it, maybe places should have an extra charge for old farts as well! :hysterical:

Kurt


----------



## tombo (Sep 23, 2013)

Since I inquired I found the RCI list. There are not many resorts, but here they are for any who are interested.

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/petfriendly/index.html


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 23, 2013)

The Townhouses at St Augustine Beach and Tennis Resort allows two dogs per unit but only in units that check in on Saturday. There is no pet fee.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 23, 2013)

ronparise said:


> So you told us one place where you can't have a dog. How does that hflp the op who is looking for a place where they can take a dog?
> 
> The RCI book dosent say it. But Vacation Village at parkway allows dogs.the fee is $125. They unfortunately  allow children too which is my pet peeve. No extra charge for them



Love it!!!  My dogs are better behaved than most children, (unfortunately my own as well at times)

:rofl::hysterical::rofl::hysterical::rofl:


----------



## ronparise (Sep 23, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> While we're at it, maybe places should have an extra charge for old farts as well! :hysterical:
> 
> Kurt



I think you may be right. I know I have more hair on my back than my dog and I shed, she doesn't. And I'm starting to "leak" too. Which means extra work for the laundry


----------



## ronparise (Sep 23, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Love it!!!  My dogs are better behaved than most children, (unfortunately my own as well at times)
> 
> :rofl::hysterical::rofl::hysterical::rofl:



Absolutely. My dogs listen better than the kids ever did. And they don't talk back either


----------



## channimal (Sep 23, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I think you may be right. I know I have more hair on my back than my dog and I shed, she doesn't. And I'm starting to "leak" too. Which means extra work for the laundry



LOL! I hear ya


----------



## geekette (Sep 23, 2013)

Recently visited Cibola Vista in Peoria, AZ (near Phoenix) where dogs are accepted.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, Celebration World in Orlando used to take dogs, and now Festiva took them over.  Tombo and I are familiar with Festiva.....aside from all of my other complaints, which are MANY.......they aren't going to allow dogs anymore, because they just never do.  

Silverleaf resorts also stopped allowing dogs within the past year or two, and they are on the list as accepting of dogs. 

I still feel our first timeshare resort should have kept allowing owners to bring dogs.  It turned off a lot of owners when they changed that rule. 

I believe all resorts should have pet-friendly rooms, and a fee could be assessed to allow for any special cleaning, which would be partially refunded, if there are no obvious issues.  Maybe they should only allow kenneled dogs.  

We saw Point at Poipu guests with dogs, very small, and we asked security, who said this was allowed for renters but not owners and exchangers.  Premium rental price, I would hope?


----------



## presley (Sep 23, 2013)

tombo said:


> Since I inquired I found the RCI list. There are not many resorts, but here they are for any who are interested.
> 
> http://pgs.rci.com/landing/petfriendly/index.html



Be careful with that list.  I noticed several Worldmark resorts on it and NONE of the Worldmark resorts allow pets.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 23, 2013)

Filter by amenity and select pets allowed.  You will find all pet friendly resort.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 24, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unfortunately, Celebration World in Orlando used to take dogs, and now Festiva took them over.  Tombo and I are familiar with Festiva.....aside from all of my other complaints, which are MANY.......they aren't going to allow dogs anymore, because they just never do.
> 
> Silverleaf resorts also stopped allowing dogs within the past year or two, and they are on the list as accepting of dogs.
> 
> ...



Sadly what started out as potentially a very nice resort, designed with pet friendly features from the start, was never finished, was run into  the ground and even had a scam operation with RCI Points toward the end.  I feel sorry for owners there as they are in a bad spot. 

The last two times we were there only the models even attempted to look decent - the majority of the resort was badly run down. Now if they have dropped the pet friendly use there is no reason to even consider a stay there with so many great resorts in Orlando - more than a few that now allow pets if that is a need.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 24, 2013)

presley said:


> Be careful with that list.  I noticed several Worldmark resorts on it and NONE of the Worldmark resorts allow pets.



a lot of the resorts in the Worldmark system are mixed use or shared resorts, with other timeshare operations on the property, as well as whole ownerships and fractionals.

Heres a note on the Worldmark site, that makes reference to this fact

Since this is a mixed use resort and WorldMark owns only some of the units, you may notice pets on the property and in some of the fractional units. Please comply with the WorldMark guidelines and make other arrangements for your pets.

So if you exchange into a worldmark unit...no pets, but if you exchange into one of the fractionals  maybe


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 24, 2013)

The Orlando Westgate Resorts are also pet-friendly.

TS


----------



## mav (Sep 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> So you told us one place where you can't have a dog. How does that hflp the op who is looking for a place where they can take a dog?
> 
> The RCI book dosent say it. But Vacation Village at parkway allows dogs.the fee is $125. They unfortunately  allow children too which is my pet peeve. No extra charge for them



   I was trying to figure that one out myself


----------



## mav (Sep 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Absolutely. My dogs listen better than the kids ever did. And they don't talk back either



 Ron, your above posts are hilarious! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I had 2 girls of my own and I know what you mean.  There was a large age difference between my 2, and each of them when they were about 2 or 3 decided to "perform" in a restaurant. When that happened we just paid the bill and left immediately so  other people in the restaurant  could enjoy their meals.  In recent years I have noticed when kids start carrying on the parents just keep eating like nothing is going on, and other people start asking to be moved to another section or just leave.  We spend a lot of time in Europe, and there I have noticed people bring their dogs. The dogs sleep quietly under tables and if you didn't happen to see the dog they are so well behaved  you would not even know they were there. Go figure.


----------



## mav (Sep 24, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I think you may be right. I know I have more hair on my back than my dog and I shed, she doesn't. And I'm starting to "leak" too. Which means extra work for the laundry



   OMG!! :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 22, 2015)

Pet friendly in 2015?


----------



## silentg (Feb 22, 2015)

The Merryweather in Fort Lauderdale is pet friendly!


----------



## swditz (Feb 22, 2015)

all the Westgate resorts allow pets. I believe it is designated units with an additional cleaning fee included


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's another older Tug Thread about Pet Friendly Timeshares from 2008

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61878



Richard


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 22, 2015)

Grand Lodge at Peak 7 is pet friendly but only for owners.  We saw some BIG dogs while we were there....A St Bernard and 2 big huskies!  All were very well behaved, I enjoyed seeing them.  They have designated pet friendly rooms...


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2015)

ronparise said:


> a lot of the resorts in the Worldmark system are mixed use or shared resorts, with other timeshare operations on the property, as well as whole ownerships and fractionals.
> 
> Heres a note on the Worldmark site, that makes reference to this fact
> 
> ...



Ron, which WM are you refering to ? Maybe a few units at Surfside as I saw 5 or more dogs here a few years back. None of the Worldmark Residence Club units allow dogs. Maybe some of the newer acquisitions for WM bought by Wyndham might as Wyndham  hasn't been able to buy out all of the fractional contracts. 

Villa del Palmar Loreto is allowing dogs this year. I wouldn't bring my dog here as there are too many dog hazards like thorns and cactus.

Bill


----------



## ronparise (Feb 22, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Ron, which WM are you refering to ? Maybe a few units at Surfside as I saw 5 or more dogs here a few years back. None of the Worldmark Residence Club units allow dogs. Maybe some of the newer acquisitions for WM bought by Wyndham might as Wyndham  hasn't been able to buy out all of the fractional contracts.
> 
> Villa del Palmar Loreto is allowing dogs this year. I wouldn't bring my dog here as there are too many dog hazards like thorns and cactus.
> 
> Bill



Im not sure where I copied that, and I cant find it now.. At Reunion I know Wyndham and Worldmark only have a few condos scattered throughout the property.   Most of the place is a regular condo development and some of the owners have dogs.

The Plaza Resort and Spa in Palm Springs is pet friendly and I think so is The Lodge at Lake Tahoe


----------



## silentg (Feb 22, 2015)

We drove up to Boston from Orlando and stayed in a hotel that said it was pet friendly. They gave us a nice room. I asked if they have certain rooms for people wth pets as we did not have a pet and preferred a room that was not pet friendly. I was told our room was not a pet friendly room. On the way back we stopped at the same hotel, we were given a room 2 doors down from the room we had on the way up. I saw a man with his dog entering the room we had previously"Come on Fifi" and he closed the door. So much for pet friendly room designation. This was in a Holiday Inn on I 95.
TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 23, 2015)

*Telemark*

Telemark in Cable WI allows pets too, at both properties: (#1831, and #2253)

from the website  www.telemarkcondos.com

Pets - Dogs only.

There are a few units in Christiana that accept dogs. There is a dog fee of $35.00 for a weekend (3 days or less) or $50.00 for four or more days. There is one unit at Telemark Pointe that is designated dog friendly. At the Pointe the dog fee is $50.00 for three days or less and $75.00 for four days or more. Proof of current immunizations required.

You must notify TIOA of your need of a dog friendly unit when you request a reservation.


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

Ron,

Perhaps you can tell us, if this is a good place?  The Quarter House New Orleans allows pets, with a $100 fee.  http://quarterhouse.com/amenities/


It looks like a nice place, with daily maid service and two catered events.


The Quarter House QHS
New Orleans, LA

Four Seasons Resident Club Scottsdale at Troon North SCT
Scottsdale, Arizona 
(check directly with the resort, if they still offer this for Interval trades)


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

*Lets start a sticky thread for Dog Friendly!!*

I also found these great properties in Venice & Vienna & elsewhere, which take dogs!

Cordial Theaterhotel Wien--Vienna  WBH

Alpenland Sportshotel-St. Johann-im-Pongau  ALR

Alpenland Sporthotel Maria Alm  MAA

Residence Berghof,  St. Englmar, Germany  HBG

Edifcio Palm Beach, Malaga, Spain EPB

Palm Beach Holiday Club, Torremolinos Malaga, Spain PLM

Loc Rannoch Highland Club LRH
Kinloch Rannoch, Perthshire, Scotland

East Clare Golf Holiday Village EAC
Country Clare, Ireland


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

Somni Aranes, Viella Lerida, Spain SOM

Ona Aquamarina & EPO at Ona Aquamarina SAQ & ESQ
La Pineda-Vilasceca, Tarragona, Spain

Village Center-Cote Green OTN
Juvignac, Languedoc-Roussillon, France

Residence Pierre & Vacances Villa Francia CVF
Cannes, Provence-Alpes-Corte D' Azure, France

Residence Paris XV PVP
Paris, lle-de-France, France 

Residence Nevesole Folgarida RFG
Folgarida di Dimaro, Trentino, Italy

Villaggio Aurora VAO
Sibari, Cosennza, Italy


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

Domina Ca' Zusto ZUS
Santa Croce, Venice Italy

Ute Hotel UTE
Lido di Jesolo, Venice Italy

Residence Liscia di Vacca LDV
Liscia di Vacca, Sassari, Sardinia, Italy

Szalaja Liget Hotel & Apartment Houses SZA
Szilvasvarad, Hungary

Sun Pond Holiday Club SPD
Espoo, Finland

Kalta-Katti KKT
Vuokatti, Finland


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

LomaSirmakka SIR
Nurmes, Finland

Holiday Club Pyha PHK
Pelkosenniemi, Finland

Kermikka KER
Saariselka, Finland

Yllas 1 & Yllas 2 YL1 & YL2
Akaslompolo, Finland

Pyhaniemi PHY
Kinnio, Finland

Holiday Club Ruka PUL
Kuusamo, Finland

Saariselka SAA
Saariselka, Finland

Gala Fjellgrend GAF & SFJ
Gala, Norway


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

Exclusive Resorts at Cape Suites ECS
Cape Town, South Africa

Corail Royal Plage COY
Tabarka, Tunisia

Corail Royal Marina CYM
Tabarka, Tunisia

Residotel Le Stanley RLN
Noumea, New Caledonia

Bali Palms Resort BPM
Candi Dasa, Amlapura, Bali Indonesia

ShareLux Bali Tuka Terrace BTT
Kabupaten Badung (Denpasar) Bali, Indonesia


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 27, 2015)

Praia das Caravelas PRA
Buzios, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Plaza San Martin Suites PMS
Buenos Aires, Argentina

Marbella Suites en la Playa MBX
Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur, Mexico


----------



## gkbiiii (Jul 17, 2015)

Perhaps this should be a wiki.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 17, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> We just returned from Marriott Newport Coast.
> 
> We were on the Lanai looking at the ocean when we heard another guest whistling loudly and yelling "here boy".  In fact there were several people doing the same thing.  They had a little young dog that decided to run down into the canyon and then run across the golf course.  You could tell where he was because he was yipping as he was running.  It seemed like an old Chevy Chaise movie.
> 
> ...



This is why dog owners can't have nice things.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 17, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> While we're at it, maybe places should have an extra charge for old farts as well! :hysterical:
> 
> Kurt



I understand that every resort Ron goes to, they give him his own lawn to warn kids off of, because he's a VIP and all. :whoopie:


----------

